# making money building computers?



## kyris666 (Jun 22, 2010)

i've been getting more and more into building computers, installing OS and what not. and while im still an amature and will wait untill i get it all down first. i was looking into using this to make a few extra bucks and i had a few questions.

do i need too, and how would i get certified to do this? is it legal to just build computers for people by say, posting something on craigslist? i just dont want the FBI or something to break down my door and seize a computer im working on.

another thing is, currently i have next to no extra cash so if i did get into this, i would require clients to put money for parts upfront after i find how much they'll cost, is that standard in this line of work? i realise id have access to more clients if i put the cash up for the parts and charged it back.

another thing im worried about is i currently dont have a car, or even a license so again, that would put me out of reach for most support and mateninace.

like i said, im still learning alot about computers, but i feel im good enough for this, i know how to remove most of the trickier viruses from experiance, and everything else i could find an expert or two to use as a referal for things that are beyond me.

just thought this would be a fun, half decent way to make a few extra bucks for school but i really dont know much about this field.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

First step is to get COMPTIA A+ Certified


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

There has been a few posts regarding this topic. I think a lot of people are considering this as a job. Not to shoot down your dreams but you need to take small steps. 

I don't know if you need to even get A+ certified yet. That would come later. I would first learn how to do the job right (obviously). This could mean taking an A+ course. 

Then start with friends or family. Do upgrades. Fix issues. Install new components, etc. Get your hands dirty just to learn how to do it and do it well AND build trust. 

Then once you're ready to go live, you need to develop a good business plan. Do I plan to do this for business? Consumers only? How much do I charge? These are some of the questions you need to ask. 

Now with that said, YOU need to come up with the dough. You can't expect people to buy the components then pay to have it put together. If they are going to buy it, they might as well do it themselves. 

I would put it on a card or something. Add a markup fee for parts and labor and give them an invoice. If they sign off on it, order the parts, start building the rig, and send them the invoice. Voila. I would also get a deposit of some kind. 

There's a lot to consider here. I would look up some of the older post and go at it. Have fun. :wave:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

kyris666 said:


> another thing im worried about is i currently dont have a car, or even a license so again, that would put me out of reach for most support and mateninace.


if you are going to be a systems builder and since you said you would be put out of reach for most support and maintenance, as a systems builder, you are required to provide support if you want to install microsoft oem products. And the oem products is what helps keeps costs down.


----------

